# Cube Nomenclature



## elimescube (Dec 14, 2009)

So, we currently have the following common names in place for our cube sizes:

2x2x2 - Pocket Cube
3x3x3 - Rubik's Cube
4x4x4 - Master's Cube
5x5x5 - Professor's Cube

What I'd like to discuss here is the possibility of common names for the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 cubes (Excluding "V-CUBE 6" and "V-CUBE 7", although these are very attractive names). This would obviously not change the way we talk about them all that much, because dimension-based names are far more descriptive. However, I think these behemoths are worthy of some sort of intellectual title.

The current system (if we can call call two cubes a system) for big cubes follows the same pattern of degrees of qualification, by which our beloved Rubik's Cube might also be referred to as "Bachelor's Cube". Unfortunately we've painted ourselves into a corner on this one, because what other options does this leave? Double-Doctorate's Cube? Triple-Doctorate's Cube? That's just a bit boring...

Anyway, I'd like to hear some ideas! Maybe some of you have already started referring to these cube's with special names, let us know, maybe they're good.

My only idea thus far is to somehow incorporate Verdes or Verdes' into the name.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2009)

The OMG cubes


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2009)

elimescube said:


> 2x2x2 - Pocket Cube
> 3x3x3 - Rubik's Cube
> 4x4x4 - Master's Cube
> 5x5x5 - Professor's Cube



I always thought that the 4x4x4 was the Rubik's Revenge :confused:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 14, 2009)

Rubik's calls it Rubik's Revenge. Meffert's calls it Master's cube.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Honestly, from what I've seen, nobody ever uses the names - it's 2x2, 3x3 (alright people do use the name rubik's cube), 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7. 

But really, what would we then do for even bigger (possibly even beyond Verdes's patents) cubes?


----------



## Owen (Dec 14, 2009)

6x6= Revenge of the professor
7x7= Master Revenge of the professor


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Owen said:


> 6x6= Revenge of the professor
> 7x7= Master Revenge of the professor


Rofl.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 14, 2009)

Professor's Revenge of Professor Rubik's Pocket.


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually, I think you'll find the 2x2 is called:

"GENUINE PROFESSOR 2x2 RUBIK'S CUBE THE KING OF PUZZLE"


Personally, I never use such names and I don't think they really have any bearing on the difficulty of the puzzle.
I guess you could call a 6x6/7x7 a PhD puzzler?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

2x2x2: Pocket Cube,
3x3x3: Rubik's Cube,
4x4x4: Ooh That Looks Hard Cube,
5x5x5: There's No Way You Can Do That Cube
6x6x6: Ok, now You're Getting Silly Cube
7x7x7: Oh Lord Cube
>7x7: I Want To Die Cube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2009)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8135


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 14, 2009)

I kind of like Musli's idea hah. Don't forget though that the 2x2 actually has four names, which Rubik's brand named all of them, I believe. They are junior, mini, pocket, and also an ice cube.

I personally prefer sticking to calling it by it's size, 2x2, 3x3, etc. I didn't really know that Mefferts called the 4x4 a "Master Cube" but if anything for historial purposes I think we should stick with what the Rubik's brand started, just for sentimental value I guess.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

2- Pocket Cube
3- Rubik's Cube
4- Revenge Cube
5- Professor Cube
6- Pain Cube
7- Bad-Ass Cube


----------



## NateG (Dec 14, 2009)

fatboyxpc said:


> I kind of like Musli's idea hah. Don't forget though that the 2x2 actually has four names, which Rubik's brand named all of them, I believe. They are junior, mini, pocket, and also an ice cube.
> 
> I personally prefer sticking to calling it by it's size, 2x2, 3x3, etc. I didn't really know that Mefferts called the 4x4 a "Master Cube" but if anything for historial purposes I think we should stick with what the Rubik's brand started, just for sentimental value I guess.



Yes, but with other cubes, mini refers to a smaller version of the puzzle. Junior refers to a 2x2 with a simplified color scheme (the Rubik's has four pink faces, one green face, and a face with a monkey), and ice refers to a transparent 2x2. Therefore, pocket cube is really the only one that refers specifically to a standard 2x2.

Anyway, I don't think it's a big deal. I just call them by their dimensions. But I do like musli's system.


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

Escher said:


> Actually, I think you'll find the 2x2 is called:
> 
> "GENUINE PROFESSOR 2x2 RUBIK'S CUBE THE KING OF PUZZLE"



I have genuinely been laughing for the last 10 minutes about this...

Omg so funny!!!


----------



## Logan (Dec 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 2- Pocket Cube
> 3- Rubik's Cube
> 4- Revenge Cube
> 5- Professor Cube
> ...




7- pain in the ass cube


----------



## LNZ (Dec 15, 2009)

The 1x1x1 is sometimes called the unit cube.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 15, 2009)

Well the V cubes were originally the "Olympic Cubes"


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2009)

I will first say that I think there is absolutely no need for this. However if we were to go through with it, I think Lucas is on the right track. As far as the Greeks go, I would recommend:
Thales' cube
Homer's cube
Hesiod's cube
Zeno's cube
Protagoras' cube


----------



## Edmund (Dec 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> 7- pain in the ass cube



Never thought of that mix of the Pain Cube and the Bad-Ass Cube. I think I'll stick with how they are but I agree with you on what the 7x7 is.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 15, 2009)

6x6 - Devil Cube
7x7 - Druggies Cube


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 15, 2009)

6x6x6 - Tenured Professor's Cube
7x7x7 - Olympic Cube
or 7x7x7 - Grandmaster Cube

Lots of options...


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 15, 2009)

6x6: like four 3x3's cube?
7x7: just take the stickers off cube


----------



## Edmund (Dec 15, 2009)

Dene said:


> Homer's cube



They already have these 

Click the joking face, yo!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> 6x6x6 - Tenured Professor's Cube
> 7x7x7 - Olympic Cube
> or 7x7x7 - Grandmaster Cube
> 
> Lots of options...



more like 7x7 - Dean's Cube.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm liking the Hellenic philosopher names. Pythagoras' Cube... Thales Cube...


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Dec 23, 2009)

If the 5x5x5 is "The Professor" then for sure the 6x6x6 needs to be called "The Beast" for "that is the number of its name".

reThinker


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 23, 2009)

umm... wtf cube much?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 23, 2009)

How about Dean Cube for 6x6 because Professor = 5x5. And then for 7x7 we can call him...Board of Education Cube?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 23, 2009)

how about.

V-CUBE 6
and V-CUBE 7
..


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 2- Pocket Cube
> 3- Rubik's Cube
> 4- Revenge Cube
> 5- Professor Cube
> ...



You xkcd readers out there:
7- Bad Ass-Cube.
Hehehe.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 23, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> how about.
> 
> V-CUBE 6
> and V-CUBE 7
> ..



fail.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Guitardude's video of V-12

Watching all those slices moving around like that, started to make me feel dizzy, and all woozy, and then it just made me feel totally grossed out. Since 12x12 = a gross, I would say that cube should be called "The GROSS Cube". There should be no more after this one. It's just has gotten way too gross. Put it away, and don't play with it ever again!

reThinker


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> How about Dean Cube for 6x6 because Professor = 5x5. And then for 7x7 we can call him...Board of Education Cube?


"Dean" for 6x6x6 is ok, but I suggest something else for 7x7x7:
http://www.jokes2go.com/jokes/2319.html


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > How about Dean Cube for 6x6 because Professor = 5x5. And then for 7x7 we can call him...Board of Education Cube?
> ...




Dene's Cube. The Beardsley is back for vengeance.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

G-Unit.


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 24, 2009)

if we call the 6x6x6 a Dean Cube, how about the 7x7x7 a chancellor cube?


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 24, 2009)

hitler cube


----------

